# Kate Spade Nook Cover



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently upgraded to a K3 from a K2. I used my K2 naked and loved it but the smaller page buttons on the K3 just aren't as comfortable. So I started looking for a case... and fell in love with the red/turquoise leather Kate Spade Nook case. I went up to B&N and, with no shame, tried it on my K3. Although it covered the bottom row of buttons, I knew I could fix that from seeing tips on this site. So off I went, home to eBay. I got it NWT, perfect condition, for $59! I am so happy with it. It has made my K3 much easier (to me) to hold! I will post pics soon!


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

Are the Kindle and the Nook the same size?  I haven't even looked into Nook covers...hmm.....I need to know more!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, the nook is larger than the Kindle in all dimensions.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

amyrebecca-
How did you alter your case?


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I havent done it yet as I am in the middle of a book so i haven't needed the bottom row of buttons. I plan, as I saw a tip here, to just put a small amount of foam on the two bottom corners to raise it up a few centimeters. It will be hidden and not cause it to be less secure since the elastic at the top corners is very tight.  Just FYI, the Lily Pulitzer Nook cases will also fit!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This is great news!!!  I fell in love with a couple of Nook cases which, for the money, are far superior to Kindle cases I've seen.  I just didn't have a clue how to alter the bottom of the case (where the charging port, for example, is located).  PLEASE POST PICTURES!!!


----------

